# 5 month old in heat?!



## Carolynobo (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

It looks like our female is in heat at 5 months 1 week! It seems very early but has anyone else experienced this so early? ? How long do I need to be careful of the boys with her?!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have had a bitch on heat at 6 months, so not much difference. Heats last normally 21 days and males are very interested and can make puppies from around 7th day up to 18th day. I would keep males away right up until the heat finishes (i.e. minimum 21 days). Even when you see no more blood the bitch can still be ovulating, so seeing no blood does not mean that the heat is finished. 
Do you have your own males? Maybe it would be a good idea to board them or let them stay with family away from the bitch's house, or you will go crazy with the whining and trying to get to her. Males will try anything to get to a bitch.


----------



## Carolynobo (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you for the info! Thankfully we've no males here but I'm noticing her more bitey towards me. I'm assuming it's linked to what's happening and I've just crated her for time out! ?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh boy. Emma is five months and three weeks and she's getting a little goofy. 

She's licking herself a lot more than usual. I haven't had a bitch in season since Cassie, in 1998.

Thank you for this thread OP.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh wow, thanks for this thread. I do not want to go through this but I don't want too spay to early either. Grace will be 4 months Saturday.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh gosh. We have a almost six month old that gets spayed in two weeks.

What is your pup doing that tells you she is in heat.


----------



## Carolynobo (Mar 20, 2015)

We basically saw some blood on the floor and she is swollen in the right areas! She has also been a bit off form of late so it seems to be adding up!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

5 months is early. It would be a good idea to take her to the vet to rule out a vaginal or bladder infection.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I would avoid walks and being outside too long. Males will come from all around to get to your girl, she won't like it at first but closer to ovulation she will encourage them. Personality changes are common during a heat also. Good luck!


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Our sent into heat at 7 months in the vet office &#55357;&#56833;. We were advised to not let her any where outside without supervision. Put was a tough 3 weeks but we did it and she came through it well. She panted a lot and was very tired for the first week or so. We had no male visitors and she gets spayed in a few weeks. The vet said 8 weeks after heat before the spay.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Many believe that allowing them to have a heat cycle before spay is a good thing. I think I've decided to spay early, I was thinking around 6 months. I never would have thought a puppy would go into heat that young. Maybe it's selfish of me but I do not want to have to deal with that for three weeks, nor run the risk of her somehow becoming impregnated. I don't let her outside unsupervised but last week she bolted out the front door when my husband opened it. Luckily I was able to call her back in with some coaxing, (recall is practically nonexistent). I'm not familiar with how a female in heat behaves, whether they seek out a mate or not but I envision all sort of scenarios from that one incident, running away, hit by a car.....every nightmare. 

This thread might change my mind and have it done earlier. Definitely something to consider.


----------

